# Sub and Swans



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

My wife found a new set of Swans M5000 on sale at a dealer going out of business for less than one third of the original price. They sound great, almost Magnepan like. They did not have an acompanying sub. We are using a HTIB Yamaha receiver and the Yamaha sub. Watching Sting's "Bring on the night" on blue ray revealed bass notes that were were very muddy! Question is, anyone have experience with the Swans and what sub would you reccomend? If no Swan experience, what sub would you still reccomend? Trying to keep budget about $500. :spend: I can use some advise here.
Thanks!!! :sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not finding a lot of info on the Swan M5000, does anyone have a link?

For $500 sub, there are a lot of options. If you're more into music, some prefer sealed subs (don't play as deep, but described as tighter bass, usually in a smaller cabinet to boot). If you're more into home theater and want the deepest extension, ported tends to work better. Once again, these are just guidelines, not hard and fast rules.

At $500, you have options from SVS, HSU, Elemental Designs, Emotiva, and others.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Marshall, yes not a lot of info on M5000's. Sub will be for HT, I am very happy with two channel set up and do not believe the Schweikerts will gain much with a sub, so this is strictly Home Theater. HSU and SVS look very intriguing! Anyone out there for a REL T3 or an Energy sub?
Thanks!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Something like the SVS PB-12NSD or Hsu Research VTF-2 MKIII would be fantastic and would represent a stratospheric upgrade over the HTIB Yamaha Subwoofer.

Both these subs are on sale often so I would choose whichever you could get the best deal on. Both are great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No experience with REL or Energy here, but if the price vs. specs add up, you should consider them. Just make sure you take a look at the brands mentioned first.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfamiliar with the REL and Energy as well, but definitely have to back the before mentioned SVS and HSU.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
REL makes excellent Subwoofers, but are decidedly Music focused. Moreover, they have a larger presence in Europe than they do here.

Energy has gone downmarket and seem to be going more after the budget Subwoofer category. Years ago, they made some really nice components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help. After all the research and auditions :dumbcrazy: I have decided to go under budget and give the HSU a try. For less than $400 shipped to my door I can get what appears to be plenty of sub for my needs. SHould be ordering within a week or so. After I have it installed and have given it a workout I will post results! Thank you again for all the help :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think you are going to love the HSU. Just realized that you are in my neck of the woods. Beautiful Weather lately.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone! Decision made, sub delivered!! Just connected the Hsu Research STF-2. Have not done any fine tuning, just connected it and played Stings "Bring on the night" opening song, imediately I could hear the difference between the bass drum and the bass!! Clear definition, nice and tight, no muddy low end!! :T Let's see what happens after fine tuning and doing some serious movie watching. I have to say, wife loves it. Thanks to everyone that contributed with experiences and opinions. I will keep you posted as we get more comfortable with this beast. And to my Sarasota neighbor a warm hello and thanks for all the help!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> Hello everyone! Decision made, sub delivered!! Just connected the Hsu Research STF-2. Have not done any fine tuning, just connected it and played Stings "Bring on the night" opening song, imediately I could hear the difference between the bass drum and the bass!! Clear definition, nice and tight, no muddy low end!! :T Let's see what happens after fine tuning and doing some serious movie watching. I have to say, wife loves it. Thanks to everyone that contributed with experiences and opinions. I will keep you posted as we get more comfortable with this beast. And to my Sarasota neighbor a warm hello and thanks for all the help!! :bigsmile:



Hello,
Congrats on the Hsu. They make wonderful Subwoofers and have fantastic Customer Service. Right after I graduated from College, I helped a friend put together an HT that included a VTF-1. After almost 10 years the Amplifier stopped working. I called them up and replaced the Amplifier for under 100 Dollars and responded in jet speed getting the Amplifier out to him.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congrats on the Hsu. They make wonderful Subwoofers and have fantastic Customer Service. Right after I graduated from College, I helped a friend put together an HT that included a VTF-1. After almost 10 years the Amplifier stopped working. I called them up and replaced the Amplifier for under 100 Dollars and responded in jet speed getting the Amplifier out to him.
> Cheers,
> JJ


VTF-1 was first sub I ever bought! Still sounds great.

I agree that their customer service is excellent. They've been very helpful the couple times I've contacted them.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the help I really appreciate it, and nice to find such a nice forum with nice people willing to help!! Now that I have the Hsu, any reccomendations on how to fine tune it? I could obviously rock Tampa into Clearwater if I turn it up too much,:dumbcrazy: not not sure how to go about it. 
:help: The last remaining piece from the HTIB is the Yamaha HTR 6230 receiver for which I am researching a replacement. Right now I am considering an Onkyo TXSR 608 and a Pioneer Elite VX 32. Thought about Marantz and Integra, (expensive Onkyo!!) Any reccomendations here? You guys are great! :T Thanks for the help.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new sub! I too am considering an Elite vsx-32. As far as fine tuning goes I assume your htib Yammy doesn't have YPAO? If not you probably would need to use an spl meter. A general rule of thumb is to set your crossover to 80hz and the gain/volume of the sub to the 12:00-1:00, of course the varies with the capabilities of your front's.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Jon, your reccomendation worked perfectly well!! That setting actually makes the Swan's dissapear, excellent advise!!:T


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

No problem. Glad I could Help


----------

